# Definition of Post Modernism



## Blue Tick (Nov 3, 2008)

How would you define Post Modernism? How do we define it from a Christian worldview?


----------



## Scott Shahan (Nov 3, 2008)

Postmodern, whatever seems right and true to you is your truth and your personal right. you are right, because being right feels right, and truth is only found in how you feel about things. God is who you would like Him to be. There are no absolutes and EVERYTHING is relative.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree with some who have noted that Post Modernism is not really _post_ modernism but simply another type of modernism.

Modernism made man the measure for truth. Modernists of the past were convinced that a universally binding Truth existed but that Truth was deduced or induced by the power of human reason or through the sciences where man measured and reported that Truth.

Post-modernism, however, is not the abandonment of man as the measure but simply the idea that a universally binding Truth exists. The new orthodoxy, with respect to modernism, is that each man is his own measure as long as no man is intolerant of this orthodoxy. That is to say that a man who decides that he wants to bear the News of an external and eternal Truth of the Scriptures is ruled as a heretic of the new orthodoxy. Post modernism is "man the measure" with a vengeance.


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 3, 2008)

I think Post-Modernism is really nothing more than 20th century Existentialism taken to its absurd end.

Jim


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/postmodern-medium-length-catechism-1757/


----------

